# 84' Quantum project



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

So I figured i'd make a build/project thread seeing how I finally feel like I have a car worth showing off. I bought the Quantum a couple days ago for $850 with 88,000 miles and pretty much bone stock and mint condition. Its got all the upper model features such as heated mirrors, leather, alloys, and even a shift light! The story is that is was bought by an older couple in 84' from a dealership that still exists nearby my house for $14,000. And i'm guessing they didnt drive it all that much, and then the husband died and the women probly drove it like 1,000 miles a year if that. So the previous owner did some work for the lady (now in her 80s) and she offered him the car as payment (it was sitting in a garage for 12 years), he said yes and basically just had to throw a battery in and start it up. The most amazing thing is the car sits on its orignial tires! So heres some pics...


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

*Nice and vintage*

What a find!! 
Nice
I am looking forward to getting mine in a few weeks.
It is a fixer upper though, but I can't wait to get into the restoration/modifications.


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

I know I got really lucky, Ive already made a few modifications, made a wooden roof rack, tinted high beams yellow, wooden floor in hatch, and did a plaid headliner. Ill be posting some more pics sometime this week.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

awesome man. good find. any ideas for suspension and wheels?


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

I might be getting a set of 17" wheels, black with a chrome lip. As for suspension I definitely want to lower it, just have to find out how i'm going to do that, cuz i dont have a ton of money. ive seen 2 different sets of coils used because the fronts and rears are different.


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

That's a great score.


----------



## Deathloc (Dec 18, 2010)

sick ass graff pics


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

Theres an entire train with graffiti all over it, there used to be a train car that said dubs on it but its gone now


----------

